
For India’s Laborers, Coronavirus Lockdown Is an Order to Starve - chewz
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/30/world/asia/coronavirus-india-lockdown.html
======
noipv4
A rather unfortunate boneheaded decision by the government. Hopefully the
fasting / starving will do more to improve the immunity of the unfortunate
workers against Covid 19 and some kind of food relief can be made possible
soon

~~~
lenkite
That would be only true for overweight folks who catch Covid 19. Malnutrition
reduces immunity. The police are behaving like petty tyrants beating up folks
who buy groceries, stopping and beating up delivery people, even after
obtaining approval for deliveries. The Indian police are truly enjoying this
period of unfettered authority.

